# Ein DB von 18 Stück S7-1200 in einer S7-300 lesen



## Aboden (17 April 2019)

Hallo Spezialisten
Ich würde gerne einen DB von 18Stück S7-1200 in einer S7-300 lesen. (In der S7-300 dann 18 DB's) 
Ein DB hat ca. 150 Byte. Alle Steuerungen sind an Profinet angebunden.
Das ganze sollte Zyklisch und Konsistent passieren.
Eine Überwachung das die Verbindung steht sollte auch vorhanden sein.

Was schlagt ihr für eine Verbindung vor und gibt es davon irgendwo ein Beispielprogramm?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Fabpicard (17 April 2019)

Suche nach i-Device und aktiviere dies auf den 18 1200ertern. Dann kannst du die in der 300er als ganz normale PN-Slaves anlegen.
Der Rest, also Zyklischer Datenaustausch, macht dir der Profinet-Standard dann von alleine...

MfG Fabsi


----------



## PN/DP (17 April 2019)

Wie schnell/oft müssen die DB gelesen werden?
Welche S7-300 CPU hast Du?
Empfehlung: Profinet IO Controller + i-Device, z.B. 317-2PN/DP kann das direkt, bei 315-2PN/DP könnte man die DB in zwei Teilen je 75 Bytes abwechselnd/gemultiplext übertragen.

Harald


----------



## Aboden (17 April 2019)

Ist nicht zeitkritisch, sollte aber zyklisch geschehen.
Mit der s7-300 Bin ich noch frei, also eine 317 wäre ok.
Zur Vorgeschichte, die 16 S7-1200 senden zur Zeit ihren DB über OPC an einen PC. Dieser PC soll durch eine S7-300 ersetzt werden.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit über opc an s7-300 zu senden? 
Dann müsste ich vielleicht in den 16 1200er nicht so viel ändern.
Was meint ihr


----------



## Ing_Lupo (18 April 2019)

Hallo

ich setze für so etwas ein S7 Gateway mit OPC UA Server ein.

Kostet deutlich weniger als eine 315 od. 317 und hat noch ein paar nette Funktionen wie MQTT oder ModbusTCP Daten Erfassung.


----------



## Aboden (18 April 2019)

Kunde will aber 300er Steuerung wo letztendlich die Daten von den 16 1200er zusammenlaufen. 
Ich kenn mich leider mit OPC überhaupt nicht aus. 
Oder kann man das Gateway zusätzlich zur 300er benutzen?

Gruß und an alle frohe Ostertage


----------



## Ing_Lupo (18 April 2019)

Hallo

das Gateway liest/schreibt Daten über S7 Komunikation.

Diese kann man dann auf OPC UA bereit stellen

Dazwischen eine CPu. Mit PN geht. Ist aber unnötig.


----------



## Aboden (20 April 2019)

Hallo
ich bräuchte aber was, das OPC UA Daten in einer 300er lesen kann oder über Umwege
Gruß Aboden


----------



## Ing_Lupo (20 April 2019)

Hallo

zB. ein IOT Gateway von INSEVIS

Kostet ca 500,- 

Unbegrenzte Tags, Verbindungen etc.

Kannst Dir ja mal ein Angebot  machen lassen.

Die sind auch hier im Forum aktiv.


----------



## Blockmove (22 April 2019)

Aboden schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich bräuchte aber was, das OPC UA Daten in einer 300er lesen kann oder über Umwege
> Gruß Aboden



Also wenn es OPC UA sein soll / darf, dann schau dir doch einfach mal ein Siemens IoT2040 und Node-RED an.
Billiger und flexibler geht es kaum


----------



## Aboden (22 April 2019)

Danke für alle Informationen,
ich werde mich wahrscheinlich von OPC verabschieden und doch lieber in Richtung Put/Get oder I-Device gehen


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 April 2019)

Bei I-Device musst du bei der Anzahl an Teilnehmern und Anzahl der Daten aber beachten, dass das aufgrund des möglichen Adressbereichs nur mit einer 317 direkt möglich ist. Das war das was PN/DP schon durch die Blume angedeutet hat, als er nach der CPU gefragt hat die dir zur Verfügung steht.

Bei einer 315-2 PN/DP stehen dir nur 2048 Bytes im Peripheriebereich zur Verfügung, was nicht ausreichend wäre. Du musst also entweder wie vorgeschlagen Multiplexen (macht die Vorteile von I-Device gegenüber Put/Get fast wieder wett) oder eine 317-2 PN/DP mit einem Adressbereich von 8192 Bytes verwenden.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (22 April 2019)

Man könnte eventuell auch den Kunden überzeugen, gegenüber der S7-317 die Sparvariante S7-1200/S7-1500 zu verwenden.

Falls es interessiert, hier sind die aktuellen Katalogpreise zum heutigen Tag:


6ES7315-2EH14-0AB0
2253,006ES7317-2EK14-0AB0
3982,006ES7511-1AK02-0AB0
645,006ES7510-1DJ01-0AB0
610,006ES7211-1AE40-0XB0
173,40

Wer hier noch ohne triftigen Grund eine 317 einsetzt, der ist echt beneidenswert  .
Ob die kleine 1200 als IO-Controller ausreicht, müsste mal geprüft werden, diese benötigt nicht einmal eine Speicherkarte.
Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr und ohne Speicherkarten.


----------



## Fabpicard (22 April 2019)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ob die kleine 1200 als IO-Controller ausreicht, müsste mal geprüft werden, diese benötigt nicht einmal eine Speicherkarte.
> Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr und ohne Speicherkarten.



Wohl eher nicht, die 1200er haben nur 1kb für Eingänge und 1kb für Ausgänge 

Die 1500er haben generell 32kb Prozessabbild...

MfG Fabsi


----------



## Blockmove (22 April 2019)

Fabpicard schrieb:


> Wohl eher nicht, die 1200er haben nur 1kb für Eingänge und 1kb für Ausgänge
> 
> Die 1500er haben generell 32kb Prozessabbild...
> 
> MfG Fabsi



Die Anzahl der Profinet-Devices ist auch begrenzt und - meines Wissens - dürften die Verbindungen für Put / Get auch knapp werden.
Wenn es zeitkritisch ist, dann ist I-Device eine klasse Lösung.
Ist es nicht zeitkritisch, dann finde ich eine SPS als Datensammler einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß.
IoT-Gateways bekommst du an jeder Straßenecke und die Teile sind für solche Einsatzzwecke deutlich besser.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (22 April 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Die Anzahl der Profinet-Devices ist auch begrenzt und - meines Wissens - dürften die Verbindungen für Put / Get auch knapp werden..


Ok, vergessen wir die S7-1200. Sie kann als Controller 16 IO-Devices bedienen. Als S7-Verbindungen sind max. 14 möglich, 8 fest reservierte und 6 dynamische. Gar nicht mal schlecht, aber reicht hier doch nicht ganz.

Was soll mit den gesammelten Daten eigentlich passieren?


----------

